# Harvest objective bear ?



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Can you get a harvest objective bear tag after the season begins?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Sweet! I hope I find some bears I can target after the elk hunt!


----------

